# listen song online on your GPRS enable Mobile



## rajesh_nk22 (Jun 25, 2007)

Hi

I have GPRS activated on my cell. I am using cell often for lots of browsing.

But I dont have any idea of listening songs from internet.

Can I listen songs from raaga.com????

I have Sony K310i mobile.


----------



## Akshay (Jun 25, 2007)

Dunno if K310i supports but u can try downloading Mundu Radio n listen to online radio. U hav options of almost all kind of music (Hindi, English, South Indian languages, foreign languages, etc.). Quality is also gud


----------



## enticer86 (Jun 25, 2007)

well only if it supports streamin content


----------



## almighty (Jun 26, 2007)

try virtual radio
its awesome and u can browse indian as well as western with supeb quality


----------



## enticer86 (Jun 26, 2007)

^^ he is askin abt using gprs.. fr visual radio the fone needs to hav radio as wel


----------



## almighty (Jun 26, 2007)

^^
yeah enticer virtual radio is GPRS based symbion application 
it plays song at good bit rate 
and am not talking abt tat visual radio which is inbuilt


----------



## enticer86 (Jun 26, 2007)

srry i read it visual radio


----------



## almighty (Jun 26, 2007)

virtual radio for sony ericson


----------



## rajesh_nk22 (Jun 26, 2007)

almighty, i visited site but i could find anything to start.

Can u highlight briefly on procedure

I am new in Mobile application installation.

to listen songs from website, should mobile have A2DP support? I think my K310i doesnt support this. 
are there anyways to listen?
If it doesnt support, I need to install any application for this?


----------



## almighty (Jun 26, 2007)

just log on to 
www.gsmhacks.com
and u ll find ur every answer dere
hope it ll help u


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Jun 29, 2007)

almighty how to use the radio service when i play a station it downloads some data and then nothing happens no audio at all can u suggest some radio stations supported


----------

